# First Annual Front Range Herf - May 3, 2008



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

First Annual Front Range Herf

1345 Twenty-Eighth Street 
Boulder, CO 
USA 80302-6899

Reservation 1 (866) 866-8086
Telephone	1 (303) 443-3850
Fax 1 (303) 443-1480
E-mail [email protected]

Special Room Rates
*$139 per night*
You must contact the hotel to reserve your room. Discount code: Herf

*Saturday - May 3, 2008*

Front Range Herfers Golf Tournament

With appropriate early commitment from golfers, there will be a
Front Range Herfers Golf Tournament starting the morning of May 3rd.

*Tournament Information*

Inaugural Dinner

5:00 PM

$31 per person
Reservations required
Cash bar

*Special Guest*
R. Dale Roush
Co-Host, DOGWATCH SOCIAL CLUB

*Dinner Tickets and Menu*

Inaugural Herf

7:30 PM

$5 per person before April 26, 2008
$10 at the door
Cash bar

*Herf Tickets and Event Information*

*Sunday - May 4, 2008*

Breakfast Farewell & Mini-Herf

10:00 AM

On your own from the menu.​
We are excited to announce the CFRHN inaugural Herf and hope that you will attend! This will be a wonderful opportunity to meet other front range cigar aficionado's and share your knowledge of the leaf.

Our special guest Dale Roush is a native of Colorado. Dale has been smoking cigars for twenty plus years. Dale truly views cigars as a passion, and understands that passion manifests itself differently with different people. He can easily relate to the new cigar smoker in terms that are meaningful and reassuring. Although he will never claim to be an expert, Dale can also discuss the pros & cons of any vitola with more experienced cigar aficionados. When asked what cigar is his favorite, don't be surprised when Dale replies "the one I'm about to have next!". We agree.

We hope to meet you there!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I will definitely be attending and I strongly urge and welcome every lover of the leaf from Colorado and neighboring states, along the Front Range, and around the country to come and join us. Wives, husbands, and significant others of all types are most welcome, as are friends. The hotel is very nice for those wanting to stay the night, and the food is top notch. If you think you might be in Colorado, or think a vacation is in order, please register and join us (or post here until the registration link is active). 

The details will be filled in shortly, but the hotel has a top notch cigar bar, and the herf will have adjoining conference rooms available for dinner and herfing. Fellowship, food, prizes, bombs, raffles and lots of good cigars. The golf tournament details will be worked out shortly as well, but I imagine we'll be teeing off in the morning of May 3rd, finishing up in plenty of time for dinner at the hotel (for those that want dinner). There is, of course, lots of hiking and mountain activities, and plenty to do in and around Boulder.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I join Scott in extending our invitation to lovers of the leaf to join us this May in Boulder. The Front Range Herfers welcome you to the beginning of a great tradition. Please come and be a part of this beginning. :ss


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Does that mean I have to dress up and act like a normal human being? Good thing I said "yes" last night, huh Fred? 

I really look forward to this big kickoff to what should become a huge annual event! Thanks to all who have put in so much time already in preparation.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Does that mean I have to dress up and act like a normal human being? Good thing I said "yes" last night, huh Fred...


You can dress up if you wish, but please act normal! :r :r Thanks again for agreeing to speak at our Inaugural dinner! You have a lot of fans :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Does that mean I have to dress up and act like a normal human being? Good thing I said "yes" last night, huh Fred?
> 
> I really look forward to this big kickoff to what should become a huge annual event! Thanks to all who have put in so much time already in preparation.


:r :r

I didn't actually know if you agreed Dale so I removed that section on other boards I posted this on. Now I can remedy the situation.

Folks,

For all who are definitely there, or even kinda interested, we need a preliminary head count. 
*Please post here with yes/no/maybe to the herf, dinner, hotel room and golf.*

For me ...

*
Herf: Yes
Dinner: Yes
Hotel Room: No
Golf: Yes*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*
Herf: Yes
Dinner: Yes
Golf: No*


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Moglman said:


> :r :r
> 
> I didn't actually know if you agreed Dale so I removed that section on other boards I posted this on. Now I can remedy the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

*Herf: Yes x2
Dinner: Yes x2
Golf: No 
Hotel: Yes*


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

* Herf: Yes - unless something bad happens
Dinner: Yes - unless something bad happens
Hotel Room: No
Golf: Maybe*


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

This is going to be great!!!! 

Herf: Yes x2
Dinner: Yes x2
Golf: Yes x1 
Hotel: Yes tentatively (will look around for other rates)


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Does that mean I have to dress up and act like a normal human being? Good thing I said "yes" last night, huh Fred?
> 
> I really look forward to this big kickoff to what should become a huge annual event! Thanks to all who have put in so much time already in preparation.


I'll be wearing my nicest...

Shorts if it warm out and my warm shorts if it's cold


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> I'll be wearing my nicest...
> 
> Shorts if it warm out and my warm shorts if it's cold


:r:r:chk

I am checking with the better half right now to see what her plans are...I know I am going but just trying to see if she wants to come. Will post the results soon!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Herf: Yes x2
Dinner: Yes x2
Golf: No 
Hotel: Yes

Update


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I would totally come, but it's too short notice and April is a big month for me (financially). So I must pass.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I would totally come, but it's too short notice and April is a big month for me (financially). So I must pass.


Darrell, I hope sooner than later we will have the chance to smoke a few cigars, tell some lies and bomb the hell out of each other! The Front Range gang might have to bomb the memory of two LL's... :r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh! I just realized today that this is the same weekend as a major rocket launch up in Northern Colorado. :hn

Decisions to come after I wrestle myself for the answer.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

macms said:


> Darrell, I hope sooner than later we will have the chance to smoke a few cigars, tell some lies and bomb the hell out of each other! The Front Range gang might have to bomb the memory of two LL's... :r


I am soooooo down for a bomb. I hit Mtmouse a little bit ago but have been dying to bomb someone else now. Just let me know and I will open the hatches...:gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Moglman said:


> For all who are definitely there, or even kinda interested, we need a preliminary head count.
> *Please post here with yes/no/maybe to the herf, dinner, hotel room and golf.*
> 
> For me ...
> ...


Still needing a head count! Please respond if you are even thinking about attending.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

We are happy to announce the details for the Front Range Herfers First Annual Summit Golf Tournament! This is, of course, in conjunction with the Inaugural Front Range Herf to be held the evening of Saturday, May 3rd. The tournament will be held at Flatirons Golf Course in Boulder, CO. This is a short drive to Boulder's Millennium Harvest House for dinner and herfing after golf.

Flatirons Golf Course
5706 Arapahoe • Boulder Colorado
303-442-7851 • Map • Scorecard (pdf)

Please Register Here for Golf, Dinner and/or the Herf​
Golfers of all skill levels are welcome and encouraged to join in! The tournament will be a modified Texas Scramble, such that people of every ability level can join in and have fun. The goal is for everyone to enjoy a day on the course, no matter what one's skill level at this infuriating game.

*General Information*

•	Cost is $52 per person: Includes green fee and cart and range balls.

•	*All golfers need to be registered and paid up no later than Sunday, April 20th.* We should be able to accommodate some last minute participants but no guarantees on how many.

•	Teams of four will be chosen at random from all registered participants. The teams should be fair to reflect a diversity of playing levels across each team, but since most of us haven't played together, some luck-of-the-draw will be in play.

•	Teams will tee off consecutively beginning at 9 am and at 10 minute intervals following until the last team has left the first tee, the order of play chosen at random.

•	Tournament teams and tee times will be posted at least a few days prior to the day of the herf and tourney.

•	All groups will be teeing off from the Blue tees as noted on the scorecard.

•	Each team will monitor their own play and rotation.

•	Everyone should *show up by 8 am* in order to check in and warm up on the driving range, chipping and putting greens. Range balls are included.

•	Some nice prizes will be awarded for closest to the pin (from the tee) on the 4 par 3s, longest drive (in the fairway, first cut) on the two par 5s, and the lowest average team score.

•	There are several eating options at the course, though stopping for lunch after 9 holes will not be allowed. Please bring some snacks if you wish, and plan on eating before and after.

•	The tournament participants are required to follow the same policies as all other golfers at the facility, including pace of play, proper attire, proper conduct and etiquette and care for the condition of the facility and its property.

*
Scramble Rules*

1.	Each group will select a team captain and team scorer prior to teeing off. It is agreed before hand that the captain will make a rapid and standing decision on any issues including best-ball if the team has trouble doing so.

2.	Play begins with each member of the group teeing off.

3.	The team decides which drive is the most desirable.

4.	The other members of the group pick up their balls and proceed to the spot of the selected drive, where they will hit their second shots. 
a.	Place balls within one club length of the original ball.
b.	In placing the ball, you may not change the condition of the shot. If the ball is in a hazard or rough, all members of the team must play their shot from the hazard or rough, respectively.
c.	For good sportsmanship, each team member should always take a shot every time, even if the first person's shot was good.​
5.	The best of the second shots is then chosen. The group will then hit all their putts (or third shots) from that spot.

6.	This procedure continues until the ball is in the hole. 
a.	On the putting green, give each person a shot at the first putt. Do not hole out a short putt if you have missed your first putt. The first ball in must count. Mark your ball and wait.​
7.	At the end of each hole, the score for the group is recorded on the card.

8.	The scorer must record the total number of team (not individual) strokes to reach the hole and the number of team (not individual) putts on each green. The person who's drive was used for the hole should also be noted.
a.	The maximum score allowed is double-par. Once reached, pick up the balls and drive to the next tee.​
*9.	EACH PLAYER ON THE TEAM MUST CONTRIBUTE AT LEAST TWO DRIVES OVER THE 18 HOLES.*

10.	Cigars and libations may be enjoyed as one chooses, but will not be provided by the tournament.

11.	Scores will be recorded back at the clubhouse. It is the responsibility of the team captain to make sure the scores are posted. After the final group arrives back to the clubhouse, some prizes will be awarded. The first players in the tourney at the par 3s and par 5s will not see a marker. It should be around the tee or green.
*a.	Lowest Average Team Score:* Ties will be broken by lowest number of total putts recorded for the team.
*b.	Closest to the Pin:* On the four par 3s, a marker will exist for the closest tee shot to the flag. If your shot is closer than the marker, write your name on the marker in the next spot and place the marker where your ball came to rest.
*c.	Longest Drive:* On the two par 5s, a marker will exist for the longest drive in the fairway. Drives not in the fairway do not count. If your shot is longer than the marker, write your name on the marker in the next spot and place the marker where your ball came to rest.​


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

*Herf: Yes X2
Dinner: Yes X2
Hotel Room: No
Golf: No*


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

*Herf: Yes
Dinner: Yes
Hotel Room: Probably
Golf: Yes*


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Spect said:


> *Herf: Yes X2
> Dinner: Yes X2
> Hotel Room: No
> Golf: No*


Amber said she thinks you should both golf, Ray!


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Wow It's really nice to have this opportunity to join the community of such nice people. 
Looking forward to enjoying May 3rd in the company of outstanding people who enjoy a good cigar.

Herf: Yes
Dinner: Yes
Hotel Room: No
Golf: Yes*


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Herf: 1 Yes 1 Maybe
Dinner: 1 Yes 1 Maybe
Hotel Room: No
Golf: No*


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Amber said she thinks you should both golf, Ray!


You must have missed the part where I said I shoot around a 200 on the front 9. The best drive I've had flew around 200 ft, into a housing project and promptly set off a car alarm.

Unless you plan to get in a brawl with whoever is after/before us, I probably better not do any golfing.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Please click on any of the links in the first post and click on the registration page to access the pdf registration form.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Here are the early totals. If I made any mistakes, let me know. Anybody out there who hasn't let us know what they want to do for an extremely fun day with fellow lovers of the leaf, just let us know. Everyone, please fill out the registration form at http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/Inaugural Herf/Herf.pdf and get Fred your prepayment. Those of us who have talked to friends who are interested, let's help them get registered and paid up. We will need a minimum of 12 people for the golf tournament, though it would be excellent if we could get closer to 20 participants.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144299
http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/Inaugural Herf/golf.html
http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/Inaugural Herf/menu.html
http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/Inaugural Herf/events.html

h=herf d=dinner g=golf r=room
*=maybe, probably, tentatively and all other hedging against a sure thing

bsd - h
zmancbr - h, h*, d, d*
sparky1957 - h, d, g
Spect - hx2, dx2
glking - h, d, g, r*
Moglman - h, d, g
macms - hx2, dx2, r
physiognomy - hx2, dx2, g, r*
LordOfWu - h, d, g*
jcarlton - hx2, dx2, r
Dogwatch Dale - hx3, dx2, g
tshailer - h
Mark S - h*, d*
Leo J - h*, d*

Totals
Herf: 18 yes, 3 probably
Dinner: 15 yes, 3 probably
Golf: 5 yes, 1 probably
Room: 2 yes, 2 probably


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bumping this back to the top... I sent out info & registration forms to three friends who are interested in the herf &/or golf this afternoon. I will update when I get confirmations...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Change of rules for the golf tournament: If you need to have specific people on your team in order to play together, make sure they're all registered and let me know everyone's name. I'll do my best to accommodate.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Change of rules for the golf tournament: If you need to have specific people on your team in order to play together, make sure they're all registered and let me know everyone's name. I'll do my best to accommodate.


PM sent, thanks! Looks like you can add 3 to the golf totals and 2 more to dinner & herf. Registrations on their way!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd bump this to see if we have any more interest from local members or those who want to hang out with the Front Range Herfers... I know there are a few CO members here that haven't posted. If you can make it on May 3rd you should definitely join us! 

Is this where we are at currently with #'s?

h=herf d=dinner g=golf r=room
*=maybe, probably, tentatively and all other hedging against a sure thing

bsd - h
zmancbr - h, h*, d, d*
sparky1957 - h, d, g
Spect - hx2, dx2
glking - h, d, g, r*
Moglman - h, d, g
macms - hx2, dx2, r
physiognomy - hx2, dx2, gx2, r*
Don & Barbara H - hx2, dx2, gx2
LordOfWu - h, d, g*
jcarlton - hx2, dx2, r
Dogwatch Dale - hx3, dx2, g
tshailer - h
Mark S - h*, d*
Leo J - h*, d*
Dogwatch Dale - hx2, dx2, gx3 

Totals
Herf: 22 yes, 3 probably
Dinner: 17 yes, 3 probably
Golf: 11 yes, 1 probably
Room: 2 yes, 2 probably


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I believe we lost Dale's foursome for golf so we need commitment and payment from some folks below and we need to find a few more golfers. The more the merrier!!!

*Golf: 7 yes, 3 probably*

Hi Folks. We are coming to the deadline to sign up for the golf tournament!! We are looking for a few more participants as we need at least 12 (3 foursomes). This will be a great lead-in to the dinner and herf, a day of fun, and all skill levels are welcome! $52 includes the golf, range-balls and cart, along with possible prizes.

I need firm commitments and a promise to send payments *this weekend or early this week*.

Here is the list of people who have paid.

Moglman (1)
glking (1)
physiognomy (4)

Awaiting Payment

sparky1957 (1)
LordOfWu (1?)
Nate (1?)
Dennis (1?)


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Bump!!

The Golf Tournament is a GO!!

It took some last minute scrambling but we have 3 full foursomes. We can take additional golfers easily, so just let me know if you would like to join in! I'll set the teams later this week.

Moglman (1)
glking (1)
physiognomy (4)
sparky1957 (1)
Dennis (1)
Dan (1)
Chris (1)
Ty (2)


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Way to go Scott, I am sorry I wasn't more help. Shirts are ordered:tu



Moglman said:


> Bump!!
> 
> The Golf Tournament is a GO!!
> 
> ...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Moglman said:


> The Golf Tournament is a GO!!


Great news Scott!!! I will have to get out to the range sometime this week... Dawn & I might even hit up Harvard Gulch this afternoon.

Thanks for all the work you have put into organizing this event!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update *- LMK of any changes, etc. I have received payments from the following:

Opusfxd - dx2 hx2
zmancbr - d h
sparky1957 - d h - *Paid*
Spect - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
glking - d h - *Paid*
Moglman - d h
macms - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
physiognomy - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
Don & Barbara H - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
LordOfWu - d h
jcarlton - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
Dogwatch Dale - dx2 hx3 - *Paid*
Mark S - d*
Leo J - d*

* Maybe


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I paid a while back and the check is cleared.

*Update *- LMK of any changes, etc. I have received payments from the following:

Opusfxd - dx2 hx2
zmancbr - d h
sparky1957 - d h - *Paid*
Spect - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
glking - d h - *Paid*
Moglman - d h - *Paid*
macms - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
physiognomy - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
Don & Barbara H - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
LordOfWu - d h
jcarlton - dx2 hx2 - *Paid*
Dogwatch Dale - dx2 hx3 - *Paid*
Mark S - d*
Leo J - d*

* Maybe


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I talked to Clay at Palma Cigars today (http://www.palmacigars.com). He is going to roll for us from 8 - 10 pm at the herf this Saturday, May 3rd. He'll probably roll about 25 cigars in that time. The cigar filler and binder are pre-rolled and aged a few weeks. People can stop by to request their choice of wrapper, Nicaraguan, Brazillian, Conn, etc. Based on the sample I purchased from him, his construction is outstanding.

For donating his time, he normally takes cash donations for his 'Cigars to the Troops' organization (http://www.cttt.org/). He also normally does not send cigars that are not rolled by him to the troops. He agreed to accept cigar donations of whatever people bring in order to bring the organization some exposure. We will be collecting cigars for the CFRHN troop effort as well as for his organization. I'm sure he'd gladly accept any monetary donations as well. I am hoping we get a good amount of donations for both troop support efforts.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Score!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow... Things are really shaping up & I'm sure it is going to be a great night!!!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Edwards came though with a hefty donation.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Spect said:


> Edwards came though with a hefty donation.


That is nice to hear... Very generous of them!!! It looks like we are going to have quite the raffle!!!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

These are more of an over seas thing... It wont be good at all for a raffle.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Have fun today fellas!:tu

I wish I could be there.:hn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Is anyone up and sober? :r :r

Pictures


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

macms said:


> Is anyone up and sober? :r :r
> 
> Pictures


Yep, up and because I don't feel bad think I might still be drunk. :tu I think I smoked 7 or 8 cigars yesterday so after I get a shower and shave my tongue I'll post some pics.:ss What a great time!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a short slideshow from the herf on 5.3.08

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/...Annual Herf/?action=view&current=8c122562.pbw


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I was up and about 50' south of Cheyenne by 8:30 :ss.

Thanks to everyone that put this together. We had a great time, I wish it wouldn't have ended. (With those fake lights behind the window, I think it almost didn't)


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> I was up and about 50' south of Cheyenne by 8:30 :ss.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that put this together. We had a great time, I wish it wouldn't have ended. (With those fake lights behind the window, I think it almost didn't)


Cheyenne on a Sunday after the herf?????
Sounds like a beer run to me!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Now that looks like it was a awesome herf :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a great time!! Thank you everyone for your contributions and fellowship. Thanks to Clay for rolling. The biggest thanks goes to Fred, Peter, Jamie, Dave and Ray for working as a team to make this one a huge success. I'll post pics soon, tho I didn't take a lot. No golf pics.

Team Beatport won the golf tourney with a 74, with team Brighton bogeying the final hole to fall to a 75. Team Green did a great job with third and the handicapped team shadow limped in last. Very nice game everyone.

My only regret is being so wiped out at 11 pm when I took off, that I left half of a very tasty Partagas Culebras on the ashtray.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

What a great time! Terry & I really enjoyed the herf and want to thank all those who worked hard to make it a success. The food was excellent and the company even better! Special thanks to Clay for rolling and being willing to share so much about how & what he was doing.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, finally got a few picture put up on the DWSC Flickr site, or just click here http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwcr


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Here are my pics from the herf. Thanks again everyone!

What's up for June?

http://picasaweb.google.com/mtnhound/FR ... e_05032008


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Here are my pics from the herf. Thanks again everyone!
> 
> What's up for June?
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mtnhound/FR ... e_05032008


Brokey Linkey


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

This should work...

Scott's Herf Pics (click) :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Oops. Thanks Peter.


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks to all who made the first annual Colorado front Range Herf a success.


----------

